# Where does Thunderbird store email?



## marcg

I was planning on doing a reinstall of my os, and wanted to save my email from Mozilla Thunderbird. I have no idea where it stores my email though. Also, does anyone know where firefox stores the bookmarks for webpages? I'd appreciate any light shed on this subject. Thanks.

marcg


----------



## buzzz

Mine is stored in C: drive, Documents and Settings, my User ID, Application Data, Thunderbird...


----------



## hewee

Thunderbird : FAQs : Backing Up and Restoring

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs_:_Backing_Up_and_Restoring


----------

